# how lame



## redbloodsky

Un'amica mi ha scritto "lol how lame lol" dopo avermi detto I ask what you've been up to and you tell me "going to bed early"

Cosa vuol dire how lame?

Grazie


----------



## fabry2811

Ti ha gentilmente detto: *che ingenuità (slang)*


----------



## redbloodsky

ok grazie... non avrei mai capito cosa significava...


----------



## fabry2811

Quando hai dubbi del genere ti suggerisco di dare un'okkiata a Urban Dictionary!E' utilissimo in questi casi.

Fabry


----------



## Veledan

Non so la frase giusta in italiano, ma vuol dire qualcosa come:

Come noioso! Come debole!

Vel


----------



## housecameron

Veledan said:


> Non so la frase giusta in italiano, ma vuol dire qualcosa come:
> 
> Come noioso! Come debole!
> 
> Vel


 
Infatti. Forse "fiacco/fiacchezza". 
Si riferisce alla persona o alla situazione?


----------



## Veledan

housecameron said:


> Infatti. Forse "fiacco/fiacchezza".
> Si riferisce alla persona o alla situazione?


 
Mi chiedevo la stessa domanda! Di solito, alla scusa. Non è molta offensiva tra amici, ma non la userei io.

Vel


----------



## fabry2811

Si riferisce alla persona


----------



## housecameron

fabry2811 said:


> Si riferisce alla persona


 
Forse sì, forse no, ma non credo significhi _che ingenuità._


----------



## fabry2811

House, ho letto su Urban Dictionary!


----------



## housecameron

Non ho trovato la definizione che dici tu....vuoi postare il link, come si dovrebbe fare in questi casi?

PS Non dirlo a nessuno, ma spesso su UD inventano le parole......


----------



## fabry2811

Ma infatti sto UD non lo capisco proprio.....questo il link:http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lame


----------



## Veledan

fabry2811 said:


> Ma infatti sto UD non lo capisco proprio.....questo il link:http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lame


 
Ma c'è un voce che dà il significato di _ingenuità_? Non lo trovo. 

Vel


----------



## fredpox

Non potrebbe dire qualcosa del tipo 'che mollaccione' o 'che sfigato', o 'che pappamolla', 'che "giovane attivo"(ironically..)' ? 

bye
P


----------



## futuretranslator

Non potrebbe essere tipo "che noia"?
Ma se si riferisce alla scusa, come dice Veledan, potrebbe essere "che cavolata".


----------



## housecameron

Di sicuro vuol dire anche _debole/che non regge/scarso_: es. lame performance/translation


----------



## Grtngs

Ciao,
premesso che la mia è una traduzione assolutamente non letterale dell'espressione, si potrebbe dire "che tristezza", inteso come contrario di "che figata". Non so se si tratta di un'espressione comune in Italia con questa accezione...

G


----------



## futuretranslator

"Che tristezza" è normalissimo dalle mie parti.


----------



## morgana

Posso dire "how lame" di un calciatore scarso? 
Es: "non ha fatto neanche un goal questa stagione, che scarso"

Thanks!


----------



## Heracleum

Personalmente la userei senza dubbio, anche per il doppio significato (lame = zoppo/-icante) che nuoce ulteriormente ad una professione dove si usano le gambe 
Comunque attendi conferma.

Un mio amico (australiano) mi diceva che "lame" era usato spesso proprio per indicare, nel senso più genericamente applicabile, un "difetto", qualcosa di "difettoso", o che comunque fa un pochino meno di schifo (it sucks).  Tutto ciò nelle tipiche "amichevoli derisioni" tra amici, ma anche meno amichevoli ovviamente.

Ad ogni modo mi sembra ormai assodato che la confusione iniziale riguardo ad un fantomatico "che ingenuità" è da escludersi, giusto? (non ho visto alcuna conferma, anzi).


----------



## spooky doll

Io ho sentito dire "what a lame" "what lame" col significato di "che delusione, che noia", di film soprattutto, quando è al di sotto delle aspettative.
Ciao


----------



## Pikolina

Scusate ma secondo me, LAME in contesto può significare, como per dire:

"That song is really lame" sarebbe come dire troppo "LAMECHAS" - (in portoghese) - che sarebbe TOO LAME come dicono in America e U.K. in Inglese, in senso di troppo "romantico, di fare pianggere..." e che per uno essere "maschio" o molto "v.i.p." non ascolta MAI quello tipo di canzone!! Sono troppo "girly" (cose di ragazze, loro si che ascoltano musica romantica! Per i ragazzi è troppo LAME oppure una canzone per "Whiners"=Brontolone!)

Non so se la parola giusta in italiano sarebbe "piagnucoloni" come ho trovato nel vostro dizionario, però mi sembra più giusta che zoppo che mi sembra riferirsi a uno che è trovato non adatto (suitable)zoppicante,  claudicante, sciancato che non può camminare con andatura regolare, difettoso  lacunoso  debole con imperfezioni e lacune!!


----------



## Curandera

Lame con il senso di_ 'sdolicinato', 'cheesy'. Direi che riferito alle canzoni possa rendere bene. _


----------



## Pikolina

Curandera è proprio quello che volevo dire!! Anche riguardo i filme!! 
"sentimentale, sdolcinato, svenevole" Adesso dico a questo mio capo testardo ahaha 
Grazie mille!


----------



## danalto

Hi, WR. Da una sitcom. La discussione ha avuto inizio in QUESTO THREAD. Io ci ho provato 

TRIPP	
That someone's going to stuff you in a trash can for making them go to a *lame *assembly? 
TRIPP 
Che qualcuno ti ficcherà in un cassonetto per averlo portato in uno *schifo *di assemblea? ???


----------



## NewYorktoLA

Hi Danalto
(Good morning, unless you are a "night owl" like me...)
I can't help you with a precise interpretation in Italian, but "schifo" seems 
to strong...it needs a word that expresses more "indifference;" perhaps just "banale" would do.
A lot of high school (or middle school) students would consider going to a school assembly as a waste of time, in particular if they would have to sit through a boring ceremony, such as "teacher's recognition day"  (per the previous thread).   Banale e insipido.  

Nighty Night

Kate


----------



## danalto

NewYorktoLA said:


> Hi Danalto
> (Good morning, unless you are a "night owl" like me...)
> I can't help you with a precise interpretation in Italian, but "schifo" seems
> to strong...it needs a word that expresses more "indifference;" perhaps just "banale" would do.
> A lot of high school (or middle school) students would consider going to a school assembly as a waste of time, in particular if they would have to sit through a boring ceremony, such as "teacher's recognition day"  (per the previous thread).   Banale e insipido.
> 
> Nighty Night
> 
> Kate



Okay, thank you, Kate-the-night-owl, I got it!  BTW, *schifo* could be not so strong, in my opinion...but you're right, in this context it is.


----------



## VolaVer

NewYorktoLA said:


> Hi Danalto
> (Good morning, unless you are a "night owl" like me...)
> I can't help you with a precise interpretation in Italian, but "schifo" seems
> to strong...it needs a word that expresses more "indifference;" perhaps just "banale" would do.
> A lot of high school (or middle school) students would consider going to a school assembly as a waste of time, in particular if they would have to sit through a boring ceremony, such as "teacher's recognition day" (per the previous thread). Banale e insipido.
> Nighty Night
> Kate


Sono d'accordo anch'io. 

Danalto, si può avere la frase precedente? Scusa, ma devo chiedertelo- siamo sicuri che quel "That" è un "Che" e non un "Quel" riferito a "qualcuno" di cui non si sa l'identità?
Perché a me è venuto subito da dire:
"Quel qualcuno ti ficcherà in un cassonetto per averlo portato ad una *stupida* assemblea?"


----------



## danalto

VolaVer said:


> Sono d'accordo anch'io.
> 
> Danalto, si può avere la frase precedente? Scusa, ma devo chiedertelo- siamo sicuri che quel "That" è un "Che" e non un "Quel" riferito a "qualcuno" di cui non si sa l'identità?
> Perché a me è venuto subito da dire:
> "Quel qualcuno ti ficcherà in un cassonetto per averlo portato ad una *stupida* assemblea?"



Ciao! Ho messo il link alla battuta precedente, ed è come dici tu.


----------



## VolaVer

danalto said:


> Ciao! Ho messo il link alla battuta precedente, ed è come dici tu.


 Evviva!!  Avevo proprio bisogno di un'iniezione di autostima oggi.
Lieta di poter essere d'aiuto.  Ciao!


----------



## danalto

VolaVer said:


> Evviva!!  Avevo proprio bisogno di un'iniezione di autostima oggi.
> Lieta di poter essere d'aiuto.  Ciao!



Grazie!!!


----------



## Machaut

E' semplice :  "how lame" vuol dire che quello che facevi (andare a letto) non era molto interessante/appassionante e così il senso è vicino a quello di "scarso" come ha detto Morgana e anche a quello di "mollaccione" come ha detto Fredpox.  Fra amici non offende, ma non è una cosa da dire a gente che non conosci ...  Si parla anche di "a lame joke" - una battuta possissima.


----------



## VolaVer

Machaut said:


> [...]  una battuta *possissima*.


 Intendi "*pessima*", giusto?  

Concordo.  Oserei equiparare "a lame joke" a "una battutaccia".


----------



## london calling

L'espressione più "popolare" tra gli adolescenti locali al momento pare sia:
xxxxxx  *del cazzo           *_(..........ad un'assemblea del cxxxx)_

Sì, dani, lo so, non si può!

Anch'io avrei detto che "schifo" fosse troppo forte, e anch'io avrei detto _quella stupida assemblea_, ma se sento parlare mio figlio diciassettenne tutto è uno schifo, per cui messa in bocca alla protagonista adolescente del programma potrebbe anche andare bene, secondo me. Just my opinion, of course. 

NB: mio figlio non direbbe mai _quello schifo di assemblea_, perchè quando c'è assemblea escono tutti a farsi un giro....


----------



## Il Torre

Io ve lo traduco con il mio slang, qui dalle mie parti (bologna) si dice "che scesa" "ci sei rimasto" "sei moscio". Nel caso "vado a letto presto" può rendersi "ma sei proprio un nonno". Sfigato insomma. 
Senza offesa eh


----------



## Azazel81

Sull' "how lame" del primo post (quello del ragazzo che va a letto presto) in effetti anche io concordo sul "che sfigato".

E sempre mantenendo la parola "sfigato" che ne dite (per il post di Danalto) di "... assemblea da sfigati"?


----------

